# Warranties



## lsgun (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey I have a 06 gto when I bought it, they certified it, but I want more power out of it and still keep my warranty, what can I do to get the most power and make it sound killer loud?


----------



## thebassbass (Feb 4, 2009)

it all depends on the dealer. thay said mine was still under warranty with full boltons cam intake and 15" DRs and still put in a new rear end under warranty. not that it did me any good that one blow up about 5000 miles after install


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

It depends on the dealer. I had headers, intake, TB, shifter, dragbags, few other noticeable things done to my car. They still warrantied my car, they changed my diff under warranty.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I bet with GM hurting for money, they are going to inspect for mods a little better then they used to. But typically, if the mod didn't cause the part to fail, it is a warrenty repair.


----------



## thebassbass (Feb 4, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> I bet with GM hurting for money, they are going to inspect for mods a little better then they used to. But typically, if the mod didn't cause the part to fail, it is a warrenty repair.


yeah cuz more power and traction never broke a rear end . the dealers are hurting for money just as bad and will work with you if the might see a paycheck in it for them


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

thebassbass said:


> yeah cuz more power and traction never broke a rear end . the dealers are hurting for money just as bad and will work with you if the might see a paycheck in it for them


Isn't the LS1 and LS2 year the same part number? With that being said, you can bring and LS1 up to 400 crank HP before they can ask it was mod related death


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> Isn't the LS1 and LS2 year the same part number? With that being said, you can bring and LS1 up to 400 crank HP before they can ask it was mod related death


Nope the 04 has a different rear end than the 05+. They are not interchangeable, because of the driveshaft and the halfshafts changed too.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GM4life said:


> Nope the 04 has a different rear end than the 05+. They are not interchangeable, because of the driveshaft and the halfshafts changed too.


Guess thats why I'm on my origional rear lol


----------



## thebassbass (Feb 4, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Isn't the LS1 and LS2 year the same part number? With that being said, you can bring and LS1 up to 400 crank HP before they can ask it was mod related death


you are making no sense they can deny you for having rubber up in your fender wells and haven't touched one thing on it mod wise. and thay will not dyno you car to see what it is putting down to see if they can work on it. + mine was more like 450-460 crank HP when it went in


----------

